# I just started sending out emails to potencial customers !!



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

So after more than two years of "intensive training" and after read Ryan's post, 
I finally decided to make some noise about my business at local level.
Following his advice I searched thru the listing in the local chamber of commerce,
almost copied and paste  his example message, held my breath and pushed 
the send button to send the messages.
In two days I sent just over 100 messages.
Today I started receiving about a dozen replies. I was afraid at first to open them. 
When I opened the first one says:
Marcelo,
I have no requirements at the moment but I will keep you in mind.
Thanks for asking,
Paul.


The next one: 
Marcelo,

Sorry we are a small distributor with just a few employees and we don’t do many
promotional things….

Thanks, good luck….

Joe


Other said :
I will pass your information along to our marketing department in case we
or our clients have such a need. Thank you.

Nancy


And ALL the others were also very friendly, even when I didn't get any sale, yet. 
Which, in the other hand was what I was expecting.

So I was surprised, because what I saw as "spamming", they didn't see it the
same way, not at least those who responded .

I have included my name and phone number in the messages and 
called them by their names.
Someone even asked for more information !!!!


Great post Ryan !! Thank you


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

thats great to hear you got positive feedback!


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

I recently did a mailing of postcards advertising a spring special. I targeted schools that have summer camps, landscapers, mechanics, etc. I have picked up a couple of jobs already that have paid for the cost of my postcards and stamps. You'd be surprised how many postcards you can send out with a roll of postcard stamps. I am going to start calling the people I mailed postcards to to ask if they received their card and if I could be of help to them. I am also going to try Ryan's e-mail idea.


----------



## nealand44 (Sep 6, 2008)

you could also just call potential customers on the phone, introduce yourself and your product, then ask them if it's ok to send them a [nice
html] email that features your t-shirts. that way, you can weed out real
customers from just prospects.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

nealand44 said:


> you could also just call potential customers on the phone, introduce yourself and your product, then ask them if it's ok to send them a [nice
> html] email that features your t-shirts. that way, you can weed out real
> customers from just prospects.


Right..but I am incapable of calling someone to sell something..nor even to introduce myself !!!
Thank for the tip. However I am working in that..developing some sales/marketing/pick-up-the-phone-and-call skills.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think in this economic time everyone is resorting to this. I get so many faxes and emails from vendors I can't keep up with them. I do buy supplies regularly and when I need to order I just check out which one has the specials and place the order but if I didn't get the constant emails and faxes I may forget about that particular vendor. So don't give up and if you do happen to get an angry email just apologize for intruding and remove their name from your list.

Good Luck!

Katrina


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> I think in this economic time everyone is resorting to this. I get so many faxes and emails from vendors I can't keep up with them. I do buy supplies regularly and when I need to order I just check out which one has the specials and place the order but if I didn't get the constant emails and faxes I may forget about that particular vendor. So don't give up and if you do happen to get an angry email just apologize for intruding and remove their name from your list.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Katrina


Thank you.. so far no one has responded in a negative way, yet 
I have taken the time to click the link to their web sites too, and in at least three occasion I noticed some orthographic errors in their front pages.
So I let them know. 
This is what one of they answered :

_Hi Marcelo : Thank you for you recommendations somebody is taking care of that already._ 
_We will consider you offer please send us prices_

_Best regards_

_Martha

_It doesn't look too bad. I will update my price list and send it out. It doesn't mean I have a deal already, but who knows.
Thank you for your words Katrina.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Marcelo, great for you!!!!  So happy to hear you are receiving positive and friendly feedback. That is great! It's like they are saying, Hello, and then reach out to give you a *virtual handshake*, and let you know they will keep you in mind. Awesome.

The added touch of clicking their site to get to know them better is a plus one. Helping them out is a plus two. Way to go. I let folks know about spelling errors, etc, when I see them, too. At first, I was nervous, but each time people have really appreciated it. 

Hopefully, this growth in marketing skills will lead to make growth in sales. My fingers are crossed, I hope this turns into something for you. Good luck, Marcelo.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you Kelly.
I think I chose a very difficult time to start learning sales/
marketing skills. 

Regarding the fact of checking their web site, it tells me if it is a big
company or it rather looks small.
And I think those with serious misspelling are just very low budget websites,
just like myself, and it is nice to let them know.

I checked some sites that looked cheap, but they had location
all along the state or even several other states.
There I think I have less chances of getting business with them.
Tho one of them, a real estate company, said because 
they are a national company, they have to use they same 
sign provider, but sometimes they need banners for their 
location, and they will keep me in mind.

This is a complete new world for me.
I am scared like hell, but hey, do I have other option ? 
probably go back to work for a boss. I'd rather be scared !!


----------

